# Ro Di water in Barrie



## homerjay (Dec 30, 2014)

Hey all, so I am about to take on some what of a rescue of a small 27 gallon saltwater tank from someone who is moving. I'm very experienced in the fresh side but have little to no knowledge of saltwater. First off, I've read all about ro di and its importance in SW. That said, I can't afford a decent unit at this moment and would like to know if there is some where to buy ro di water from and how much it'll cost? I have soo many questions its ridiculous . I plan on starting a journal thread once it's been successfully moved to my house.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

if i remember correctly, the BA stores that sell SW sell it for $1/g, and ro for $.5/g - don't quote me on that - it's been a while.
you can also find R/O water in a lot of supermarkets, with the 5g jugs of spring water. I've gotten it from Loblaws a bunch of times in the past.
For the latter, you'll likely have to pay a deposit for a jug.
If you go to BA, bring your own bucket. They sell them, but they're really $$.


----------



## homerjay (Dec 30, 2014)

Teemee, I noticed you said RO water, is the DI not important? It was my understanding that the deionization was of importance to achieve <1 tds.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

ro/di... sorry taking shortcuts


----------



## homerjay (Dec 30, 2014)

Perfect, thanks very much man.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

not a man, but you're welcome


----------



## koopie (Feb 9, 2014)

*re water*

Giant Tiger sell R/O water for $1.99 for 5 gallons refill.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

There are members in your area that would gladly sell you 0 TDS RO water for cheap or nothing at all. You also get to take a look at their tanks to see what's going on.

And I've met Teemee in person and have yet to figure out who he/she is


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

few days ago I got 5G cooler jar with water from wallmart for $5 + $10 deposit for the battle. I needed just the battle for storage, but decided to check TDS of the water and it was 10.
It s not bad at all

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm heeeeeeeerrrrreeeee!!!!!! In the Barrie area that is, and keep a 50 gallon drum of RODI on a regular basis. Will trade water for favours (or chocolate, or tequila) but not necessary.
So give me a shout, and I can hook you up.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

How about hitting one of the three Water Depots in Barrie 
They sell 5 gal jugs of RO H2O and you can buy refills for less than $3 per jug 
A good option until you get your RO unit ! 

Water Depot Barrie North
181 Livingstone Street East, Barrie, ON
(705) 792-2093

Water Depot
151 Essa Road, Barrie, ON
(705) 722-3242

Water Depot
515 Bryne Dr, Barrie, ON
(705) 792-2121


----------



## davebradley (Mar 16, 2014)

Crayon said:


> I'm heeeeeeeerrrrreeeee!!!!!! In the Barrie area that is, and keep a 50 gallon drum of RODI on a regular basis. Will trade water for favours (or chocolate, or tequila) but not necessary.
> 
> So give me a shout, and I can hook you up.


This would be the best option IMO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

